# Cube Kid 200 Optimierung



## x world one (22. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe meiner großen Tochter ein gebrauchtes Cube Kid 200 gekauft.
Die Bremsbeläge sind fertig. Ich habe seit Jahren nicht mehr an V-Brakes geschraubt. Kann ich jeden beliebigen Belag auf die Bremse machen? Muss ich bei dem kleinen Laufrad irgendwie die Länge der Beläge beachten?
Meine Frau hätte noch gern Schutzbleche. Ich würde das originale Cube Cubeguard Junior 200 und das Cube Cubeguard Junior Downtube kaufen oder gibt es da sinnvolle Alternativen für den Preis?

Was könnt ihr für eine Beleuchtung empfehlen? Ich hatte an das Cube Pro 18 Beleuchtungsset gedacht.


----------



## x world one (25. November 2015)

Ich antworte mir mal selbst. Nach intensiven Recherchen habe ich ein Sigma Set für die Beleuchtung gekauft. Sigma Lightster und Cuberider 2. Bei den Schutzblechen habe ich mich für die Cube Steckschutzbleche entschieden. So kurze Bremsbeläge wie original auf dem Rad montiert sind, habe ich nur als Rennradzubehör gefunden. Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, es einfach mal mit normalen V Brake Ersatzteilen zu versuchen. Gekauft habe ich Jagwire Mountain Sport.

Nun überlege ich noch die originalen Reifen zu ersetzen. Der Hintere ist doch schon arg abgefahren. Da fehlt mir aber noch so richtig eine Empfehlung. Entweder wieder Original, wobei ich für diese keine Gewichtsangabe gefunden habe, oder einen andere Anbieter. Interessant sah der Spezialized Roller in 20x2.10 aus. Hätte zwar gern einen mit Reflektorstreifen, aber das scheints wohl nur bei Schwalbe Touren oder Straßenreifen zu geben. Habt ihr einen Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (25. November 2015)

Hi ,
Ich habe schon einige Bikes aufgebaut.
Die gesamten Teile kannst du im Zubehör kaufen überhaupt kein Problem, passt alles.
Auf ebay gibt es zur Zeit noch begrenzt
sehr seltene Schwalbe Mow Joe mit ca. 350 gr. aber auch pro Stk. für ca. 27€
Wenn du Glück hast bekommst du auch noch Schwalbe Black Jack , die deutlich günstiger sind 2 Stk. für ca. 16€ aber auch schwerer.
Viel Erfolg 
Sabine


----------



## kc85 (25. November 2015)

Die Black Jack sind für den aufgerufenen Preis nicht übel. Hab die an beiden Kinderrädern und die rollen ganz ordentlich bei akzeptabelem Gewicht.

Statt der Reflektorstreifen würde ich mal über 3M-Scotchlite nachdenken.

kc85


----------



## x world one (26. November 2015)

Hi,
die Schwalbe Black Jack gibt es ja nur in 1.90 Breite. In Hinblick auf die Eigenfederung des Reifens ist dies gegenüber einem 2.10er vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Fisch123 (26. November 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Schwalbe Black Jack gibt es ja nur in 1.90 Breite. In Hinblick auf die Eigenfederung des Reifens ist dies gegenüber einem 2.10er vernachlässigbar?


sehe es mal so: auch wenn nur 1.90 reicht das allemal für ein 20er Kidsbike.
Was fährst du den so auf deinem 26er oder 29er?   4.00?
Ich denke man soll es nicht übertreiben, für das was die Kids fahren reicht das.
Ein Schwalbe BJ ist fast genauso breit wie ein Kenda Krackpot mit 2.2


----------



## x world one (26. November 2015)

Stimmt, so habe ich das noch nicht gesehen. Evtl. wird der MTB Reifen eh nur Optik sein, wer weiss ob sich mein Töchterlein mit Wald und Feldwegen anfreunden kann. Mit ihrem aktuellen 16Zoll Rad war das nicht möglich.


----------



## track94 (26. November 2015)

Oder du nimmst den Schwalbe Cx Comp mit Reflex ...sieht ein bisschen nach Mtb aus ist ein 1.75 und wiegt ca 425 gr und fährt sich super


----------



## Fisch123 (26. November 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst den Schwalbe Cx Comp mit Reflex ...sieht ein bisschen nach Mtb aus ist ein 1.75 und wiegt ca 425 gr und fährt sich super


Der Black Jack in 20x1.9 wiegt 450gr. der Preis ist Weltklasse. Dazu montierst du einfach die komischen Sticks an den Speichen, dass finde ich effektiver als vollgesiffte Reflexstreifen am Reifen.


----------



## kc85 (26. November 2015)

Sag ich doch. Rollt mit viel Luft auf der Straße vorzüglich, und funktioniert auch im "Gelände" mit weniger Luft zufriedenstellend.

Die beiden Black Jack am Cube von meiner Jüngsten liegen beide bei 455g.

Mit den Speichenreflektoren kann man nebenbei noch lustige optische Effekte produzieren. Meine Mädels lieben die Teile und stecken die gerne mal um.

kc85


----------



## x world one (27. November 2015)

Danke für eure Vorschläge. Der Schwalbe Mad Mike hätte mir auch gut gefallen oder eben der Spezialized Roller. Habe mir aber auch wegen des Preises den Black Jack gekauft. Dazu noch ein paar Schwalbe 7c Schläuche, man weiss ja nie. 
Dann kann ich am Wochenende das Bike fertigmachen und Weihnachten kann kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (28. November 2015)

Mit den Wald und Feldwegen ist das so eine Sache, ich neige zu der Ansicht: eine persönliche. Klar ist das anstrengender als schöner Teer, doch meinem Großen macht das Gehubbel Spaß. Nicht jeden Tag, aber immer mal. Die meisten Kinder in seinem Alter würden sowas hier niemals machen, die sagen das auch so.

Schwalbe BJ ist super, habe ich selbst in der Stadt auch am HR (in 2,4  ), verträgt 3,5 Bar und rollt fast wie ein Slick.


----------



## kc85 (28. November 2015)

Geht alles. Unsere Jüngste durfte sich im Sommer ungefragt mit dem Sand der Lüneburger Heide und teils knietiefen ungemähten Wiesenwegen und sehr holprigen schmalen Fußsteigen befassen.

Da ging es auf dem (damals noch völlig serienmäßigen) Kid 200 teilweise nur auf dem 34er Rettungsring vorwärts - bei topfebenem Streckenverlauf. Im Moment der Anstrengung fand sie das auch nicht so toll - aber hinterher war es dann doch super.

Die Große kam da auf ihrem 24er schon deutlich besser vorwärts.

Meine zwei Mädels nehmen i.d.R. lieber erst mal den holprigen Nebenweg, als die gerade Piste. Wenn es dann zu arg wird, trollt man sich dann wieder in ruhigere Gefilde - auch nicht schlimm. Man wächst an seinen Aufgaben.

kc85


----------



## trolliver (28. November 2015)

Das ist genau das, was ich für eine Art Grundhaltung halte. Manche Kinder nehmen lieber einen holperigen Nebenweg (egal ob auf dem Rad, zu Fuß oder auf Skiern), andere bleiben fast immer auf der geraden Piste. Vielleicht vererbt sich das sogar...


----------



## spicy-doc (30. November 2015)

Hi
es soll einen neuen Schwalbe geben, litte Jo, relativ leicht, 2,0 mit Reflex und gutem Profil, wobei bei uns aktuell noch der Black jack runtergebremst wie (Papa, schau mal, so lange schwarze Streifen auf der Straße..Kind,  Papa


----------



## trifi70 (30. November 2015)

Ist vom Profil her ein Mow Joe, wobei seitlich einfach jeweils 2 von 3 Stollen weggelassen wurden. Spart latürnich auch Gewicht. Er ist faltbar, Gewicht ok. Der Schriftzug reflektiert, das ist soweit ok, aber vermutlich nicht 100% StVZO konform. Egal. Endlich wieder was offizielles in der Leistungsklasse. Wobei: ein Mow Joe is mit 320-360g schon leichter, wenn auch nur in 1,85. Ich denke, am Kinderrad reicht die Breite.

Im Zusammenhang mit 20" Reifen hab ich folgendes Problem: letzte Woche einen Mow Joe Drahtversion (!) am Faltrad zerlegt. Der Draht ist (während der Fahrt?) gebrochen. Mit einem Faltreifen wäre das nicht passiert...  Aber egal, bei der Suche nach Ersatz bin ich drauf gestoßen, dass viele 20" Reifen nur 50-65 kg Traglast haben. Mehr als 80 kg sind mir gar nicht untergekommen... Auf so einem Faltrad sitzt man schon eher sehr auf dem hinteren Reifen. Möglicherweise habe ich den Mow Joe einfach überlastet?  Aber was nun nehmen als Ersatz? Marathon und Energizer haben mir zu wenig Offroad-Profil... Zum Mow Joe habe ich keine offiziellen Daten was die Faltversion aushält, ist mir eigentlich auch zu schade dafür. Bliebe noch was von Kenda. K-Rad 905 oder so... ma sehn.


----------



## x world one (30. November 2015)

Du könntest den Schwalbe Jumpin Jack nehmen mit bis zu 90kg oder Big Street bis zu 100kg. Die waren mir bei meiner Reifensuche aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. November 2015)

Danke, der Jumpin Jack sieht gut aus. Hatte den gar nicht gefunden, auf der dämlichen Schwalbe-Seite muss man die Breite vorab wissen, sonst findet man nix. Einfach alle 20" Reifen auflisten geht irgendwie nicht  Der Jumpin ist zwar recht schwer, aber die anderen Parameter wirken auf dem Papier schon mal gut. Vor allem auch spezieller Durchschlagschutz, hatte da auch schon Probleme mit... Breite muss ich ausprobieren. Sowohl Reifenfreiheit als auch in Kombi mit der Felge (die Kinetix Pro ist sehr schmal). Der Preis ist verlockend, da wird wohl mal einer probehalber mitbestellt.


----------



## KIV (30. November 2015)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hi
> es soll einen neuen Schwalbe geben, litte Jo, relativ leicht, 2,0 mit Reflex und gutem Profil, wobei bei uns aktuell noch der Black jack runtergebremst wie (Papa, schau mal, so lange schwarze Streifen auf der Straße..Kind,  Papa



Gefunden: http://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/little-joe.html


----------



## Fisch123 (30. November 2015)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hi
> es soll einen neuen Schwalbe geben, litte Jo, relativ leicht, 2,0 mit Reflex und gutem Profil, wobei bei uns aktuell noch der Black jack runtergebremst wie (Papa, schau mal, so lange schwarze Streifen auf der Straße..Kind,  Papa


Für diesen angeblich leichten (430g.) Abklatsch des eingestellten Mow Joe und 3x so teuer wie der Black Jack 450gr. ist das keine Alternative.


----------



## kc85 (30. November 2015)

Habe ich mir die Tage auch schon angesehen.

Als 2.0 kaum eine echte Alternative zum Black Jack, besonders unter Berücksichtigung des Preises.

kc85


----------



## KIV (30. November 2015)

Interessant fänd ich -wenn überhaupt- in Kombination mit ner schmalen Felge den 1,4er für den Allzweck-Einsatz.
Allerdings ist 20" ja ein echt kleiner Durchmesser und das Fahrergewicht sehr gering. Bei 3Bar Mindestdruck liegt da ja nicht mehr besonders viel Profil auf, vielleicht sollte man doch besser breitere Reifen wählen..?
Unser Junior ist mit den MowJoes jedenfalls immer gut klar gekommen und hat auch auf längeren Strecken nicht den Eindruck gemacht, als wäre der Rollwiderstand zu hoch...


----------



## trifi70 (30. November 2015)

Preis ist ja noch unklar (Empfehlung ist ja nicht der letztliche Marktpreis, beim BJ differieren die auch sehr stark). Aber es drängt sich schon der Eindruck auf, dass der Little Joe eine Lücke füllen soll, die durch Einstellung des MJ erst künstlich geschaffen wurde... Und der absolute Witz ist ja, dass Schwalbe damals argumentiert hat, dass sie den Mow Joe wegen zu geringer Stückzahlen bzw. mangelnder Nachfrage (!!) eingestellt haben.


----------



## x world one (4. Dezember 2015)

Das Bike der Großen ist schon fast fertig. Die Pedale kommen bald dank eines netten Forumusers.
Getauscht habe ich bisher:
Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack 473g statt 590g Original Kenda
Schlauch Schwalbe 7C 102g statt 127g Original
Pedal neu ? statt 149g Original

Tauschen würde ich gern das Schaltwerk. Idealerweise gegen eines mit kurzem Käfig, wird aber wohl bei dem großen Zahnkranz kaum gehen.
Im Bikemarkt habe ich ein XT 10fach Shadow Schaltwerk gefunden. Würde das funktionieren? Möchte den Drehgriff gern behalten. Die Reduzierung von 10 auf 7fach sollte ja über die Einstellschrauben möglich sein.


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

10fach Shadow ist denkbar ungünstig: Kinematik ist anders, die Schaltschritte stimmen bei 7fach dann nicht! Shadow bedeutet zudem hohe Bedienkräfte und eine breite 7fach Kette könnte in dem engeren 10fach Käfig schleifen. Lass es. 

"Pedal" meint ein einziges, also 298g für beide? Sonst wären die nämlich schon sehr leicht...


----------



## x world one (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die Gewichte sind pro Stück. 
Schade das das Schaltwerk nicht passt. Das Original gefällt mir gar nicht 
Kennst du eine mögliche Option?


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ganz normales 9fach LX, SLX, XT whatever. Sogar Rennradschaltwerke (dort auch 10fach) würden gehen, die haben aber meist höhere Bedienkräfte (vermutlich weil die engere Zugverlegung am Rennlenker höhere Rückstellkräfte erfordert). Gibt es eigentlich alles noch in neu, darf aber natürlich auch gerne gebraucht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (4. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann müsste ja auch ein altes 7fach XT Schaltwerk Rd-M735 gehen? Optisch würde ich gern eine Short Ausführung verbauen, aber kann damit das große Ritzel noch geschaltet werden?


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie groß ist das größte Ritzel? Das alte XT kann offiziell glaube 28, max. 30 Zähne. Neuere machen 34 problemlos. Die Käfiglänge short/long ist vor allem für die Kapazität relevant. Und die wird mit nur einem Kettenblatt auch bei Käfig short nicht ausgeschöpft. Wenn Du also eines mit kurzem Käfig findest, kannst Du das nehmen.


----------



## x world one (4. Dezember 2015)

Tja, der Ritzelblock ist schon ne Nummer für sich. 
Er reicht von 14-34 Zähne, wobei der Sprung auf das 34er Ritzel sehr groß ist, da das nächste Ritzel 24 Zähne hat. Gefunden habe ich für schmales Geld noch ein XT RD-M751 mit langem Käfig, das sollte ein 9fach Schaltwerk sein, glaube ich. Jedenfalls gefällt mir das verbaute Tournes gar nicht, wirkt sehr instabil und wackelig.


----------



## trifi70 (4. Dezember 2015)

Das 751er ist 9fach, richtig. Das kann das 34er Ritzel bedienen, das alte 735 nur mit viel Glück... Das ist dann wohl so eine Megarange Kassette? Oder eher noch Schraubkranz... 

Dieses hier würde passen und hat kurzen Käfig. 20 Eur... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/693229-shimano-xt-schaltwerk-9fach-rd-m750


----------



## kc85 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab am Cube Kid von unserer Kleinen vor kurzem ein inverses RD-M760 (XT) verbaut (billig gefunden im Bikemarkt). War eins mit langem SGS-Käfig, dass ich mit einem günstigen Teilespender aus der Bucht (ewig danach gesucht) auf einen kürzeren GS-Käfig umgebaut habe. Damit flutscht es bergauf jetzt wie geschmiert, weil selbst der 34er "Rettungsring" von allein draufspringt.

Invers kann ich nur empfehlen. Umgewöhnung dauert ein paar Minuten.

Von langen Käfigen (SGS) würde ich die Finger lassen, die schleifen dann am 20''-Rad fast auf der Straße.

Das Schaltwerk bedient mit GS-Käfig den 34er problemlos, wenn alles sauber eingestellt wird.

Demnächst fliegt aber der blöde Schraubkranz hinten eh raus, dann gibts da eine 8-fach 11/30-Kassette (HG51). Passend zur neu verbauten 32T-Kurbel vorn (keichte Frog-Kurbel von Kaniabikes). Dann ist auch die blöde Lücke in den kleinen Übersetzungen weg. Der Sprung vom 24er zum 34er ist viel zu groß (bisher 14-16-18-20-22-24-34, danach 11-13-15-17-20-23-26-30). Allein in der jetzigen Lücke gibt es dann 2 weitere Übersetzungen zur Auswahl und die Gangsprünge sind viel gleichmäßiger verteilt und bei den längeren Gängen dann auch etwas größer. Bisher wurde eh gerne mal ein Gang übersprungen.

kc85


----------



## x world one (6. Dezember 2015)

Mittlerweile habe ich viel zu viel am Bike gemacht, aber das Schrauben hat mich wieder gepackt.
Bisher getauscht, Gewichte immer pro Stück:

Kenda Reifen 590g gegen Schwalbe Black Jack 473g
Kenda Schläuche 127g gegen Schwalbe 7C 102g
Jagwire Bremsbeläge 72mm
Cube Steckschutzbleche verbaut
Cube Pedal 149g gegen ???
Bestellt und wartend auf Lieferung:

Shimano XT V-Brakes BR-M770
Shimano XT Schaltwerk short RD-M750
Bremsgriffe Avid FR-5 schwarz
BUM Rückstrahler
Neue Pedale
Bei Bedarf wird dann eine Sigma Lightster und Cuberider II angesteckt.

Ich denke damit ist das Bike dann recht ordentlich. Gern würde ich noch das Innenlager oder wenigstens die Kurbel tauschen um etwas Gewicht einzusparen. Aber zumindest die Kurbel wird wohl richtig ins Geld gehen


----------



## kc85 (6. Dezember 2015)

Das Geld für den Wechsel der Kurbel ist bestens angelegt.

kc85


----------



## x world one (6. Dezember 2015)

Ok, überzeugt. Habe nochmal gelesen. Für meine Große wäre ein Kurbel mit 114mm passend, die verbaute 127mm eher in einem Jahr.
Bei Kania wiegt die Kurbel mit 32Zähnen 380g. Die sollte ja auch an das originale Innenlager gehen, da ebenfalls Vierkant oder? Der Tausch des Innenlagers dürfte eher Kosmetik sein als einen ergonomischen oder praktischen Zweck zu erfüllen?


----------



## trifi70 (6. Dezember 2015)

Derselbe Hinweis auch hier: schau wegen der Kröpfung, die Innenlagerlänge muss in etwa passen, sonst schleift die Kurbel oder die Kettenlinie läuft aus dem Ruder...

Thema Ergonomie: Innenlagerlänge so kurz wie möglich, besserer Q-Faktor, bessere Ergonomie. Stell Dir einfach vor, Du müsstest lange Zeit auf dem Pedalabstand eines Billig-Heimtrainers fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (7. Dezember 2015)

Genau, denn mit dem originalen Innenlager (ca. 120mm) sitzt die Frog-Kurbel unnötig weit außen. Gerade das ist eben keine Kosmetik sondern beeinflusst den Pedalabstand (Q-Faktor) direkt. Zwischen Originalkurbel mit originalem Innenlager und z.B. der Frog-Kurbel i.V.m. einem kurzen Innenlager liegen ergonomisch Welten (einfach mal die Kinder auf dem Rad von hinten beim Fahren anschauen). Im direkten Vergleich ist das schon frapierend.

Ergo: Frog-Kurbel besorgen und am originalen Innelager verbauen. Dann kann man sich schön die Kettenlinie ansehen und die Platzverhältnisse beurteilen. Platz ist am 200er massig (ein 107,5er-Innenlager passt da bequem hin), also noch die Kettenline anschauen. Auch da spricht nichts gegen ein 107,5er oder eben ein 110,5er.

Zur neuen Kurbel unbedingt auch ein passendes Innenlager besorgen. Ich hole mir die immer bei Ebay für ca. 16,- EUR inkl. Versand.

Wenn ich bei mir am Würfel mit dem 110,5er nicht glücklich bin, wandert das einfach ans 24er Haibike von meiner Großen und deren 107,5er kommt ans Cube.

kc85


----------



## x world one (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke, habe mir ein 107.5er bestellt. Dann schau ich mal.


----------



## x world one (7. Dezember 2015)

So sieht es momentan aus:


----------



## kc85 (7. Dezember 2015)

Also die Schutzbleche überzeugen mich nicht so. Wenn, dann fest und dicht am Rad montiert. Oder eben gar keine. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Und darüber streitet man nicht. 

Ich würde noch über einen kürzeren Vorbau und einen leichteren Lenker nachdenken.

Bei mir liegen auch noch ein KCNC Fly Ride, 50mm, und ein KCNC Dark Side Flat, 10°, gekürzt auf 54cm herum und warten auf die Montage. Die sparen auch gute 230g.

Und die Speichenreflektoren würde ich auch entsorgen und auf 3M Scotchlite wechseln. Leichter und cleanere Optik.

kc85


----------



## x world one (8. Dezember 2015)

Naja die Schutzbleche sind der Kompromiss mit der Mamma, sonst stünde da jetzt ein voll ausgestattetes Stadtrad. Mal schauen, evtl. finde ich ja leichte Metallschutzbleche.
Wenn die neuen V-Brake da sind, werde ich versuchen das Hintere irgendwie mittig am Sattelrohr zu befestigen.


----------



## x world one (12. Dezember 2015)

So, einige neue Teile sind verbaut. Das Innenlager ging super heraus, war auch gut gefettet. Erstaunlicherweise ist die Achse kürzer als beim 160er Cube!
Die Lagerschale links war aber maximal handfest verschraubt!

Hier nun sie Gewichte:

Kurbel Original mit Kettenschutzring 932g - Kurbel Kania mit Kettenschutzring 365g
Innenlager Original mit Konterring und Kurbelschrauben 341g - Neco 107,5mm Lager 266g
Schaltwerk Tournex TX Original 312g - Schaltwerk XT RD-M750 short 230g
Hier hat sich die Kettenlinie schon stärker geändert als beim 160er, zumindest in Bezug auf das Kleinste Ritzel hinten. Dafür passt der Rahmen am Kettenschutzring vorbei. Aber ich muss evtl. die Kette einkürzen. Mal schauen wie das aussieht, wenn ich das Schaltwerk korrekt im Abstand zum Ritzel positioniert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (12. Dezember 2015)

So, wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, dann beträgt jetzt die Kettenlinie vorn 45mm und hinten 48mm. Das deckt sich in etwa auch mit dem kürzeren Maß des Neco Lagers, dass ca. 2,5mm kürzer sein müsste als das Original.

Aber die Kette bekomme ich nicht richtig ans Laufen. Ich habe das Gefühl, da ist keine Spannung drauf. Das XT Schaltwerk kann ich problemlos nach unten von den Ritzeln wegdrücken, es geht aber nicht wieder nach oben. Seitlich ja, aber nicht hoch/runter. Bei meinem Bike ist das anders. Die Einstellschraube für den Abstand Schaltwerk zu Ritzel hat auch keinen Effekt. Auch scheint die Kette teilweise an den benachbarten Ritzeln zu schleifen. Ist ggf. die Kette ausgeschlagen oder einfach nur zu lang?


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Das sollte schon funktionieren, ohne die Kette anzugreifen. Hab am 200er ein 760er Schaltwerk verbaut, ohne zunächst an der Kette was zu ändern. Das klappt eigentlich problemlos.

Ist die Feder am Schaltwerk ok? Alles korrekt eingestellt?

Wie es geht steht hier (unten Mitte): http://www.shimano.com/media/techdo.../CSM750/SI-R650F-En_v1_m56577569830611891.pdf

kc85


----------



## x world one (12. Dezember 2015)

Danke dir. Dachte es geht, aber die Kette ist wohl echt zu lang. Ich habe diese entsprechend der Anleitung von Shimano in obigen PDF angehalten. Anstatt 2 hatte ich 6 Kettenglieder mehr als wenn die Kette komplett straff am großen Ritzel aufliegen würde. Habe erstmal 2 Stück entfernt, ist schon viel besser. Werde morgen noch die anderen zwei Glieder entfernen. Ich denke das kommt daher, dass die Kania Kurbel 4 Zähne weniger hat als Original. Was mir aber trotzdem auffällt ist, dass die Kette Geräusche am Kettenschutzring verursacht. Seitlich ist genug Platz, ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass die Kette unten an den Verschraubungen des Rings aufliegt. Ich werde mal die Nieten aufbohren und ohne den Schutz probieren.


----------



## kc85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht ist auch einfach die Kette Schrott.

kc85


----------



## x world one (13. Dezember 2015)

Heute habe ich noch die V Brakes getauscht. Hier nochmal ein paar Gewichte:

V Brake Original sowie XT M770 115g pro Paar
Bremsgriff Original 100g - Avid FR5 76g
Pedal Original 149g - Pedal von DH Sports 119g je Stück
Damit ist das Bike fast fertig. Auffällig war, dass die XT V Brake scheinbar recht viel Vorspannung benötigen.
Die Schaltung habe ich noch nicht 100% einstellen können. Entweder es gibt Geräusche auf den kleinen Ritzeln, weil dort die Kette zuweit Richtung des nächst kleineren Ritzels liegt und kurz vorm runterspringen ist oder es schleift am großen Ritzel wenn ich das zweigrößte geschaltet habe. 
Entweder ist das XT Schaltwerk hinüber oder die Kette. Glaube nicht, dass dies an der 2,5mm verschobenen Kettenlinie liegt.


----------



## kc85 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde die Kette mal auf Verschleiß checken. Und hast Du die Einstellprozedur auch sauber durchgezogen?

Am Bike der Großen fahre ich eine noch viel deutlicher verschobene Kettenlinie. Die Schaltung lies sich trotzdem innerhalb von 5 Minuten absolut präzise einstellen.

Ich hab noch ein "langes" RD-M750 (SGS) im Keller rumliegen. Das wäre bei Bedarf für ganz kleines Geld zu haben. Technisch ist es ok. Optisch hat es ein paar Kratzer. Das ließe sich mit dem Käfig von Deinem Schaltwerk zu einem kurzem umbauen.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (14. Dezember 2015)

@x world one 

- Stell uns mal ein seitliches Foto von der Kette am kleinsten Ritzel und eine seitliche Nahaufnahme und eine von hinten vom SW am kleinen und großen Ritzel rein?
- Schaltauge ist nicht verbogen?
- Einen Einstellungsfehler kannst du sicher ausschließen??


----------



## x world one (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eire Hilfe. Die Einstellungen habe ich versucht exakt vorzunehmen. So wie es fotografiert ist, schaltet alles einwandfrei. Aber es schleift am großen Ritzel, wenn man auf dem vorletzten ist. Auf dem kleinen Ritzeln gibt es Geräuache vom Kettenschutz vorn, wobei die Kette nicht seitlich schleift, sondern wie gesagt am Befestigungsring. Da ist auch gerade mal ca. 1mm Platz zw. dem Kunststoffring und der Vertiefung im Kettenblatt zwischen zwei Spitzen.
Was mir auffällt ist, beim Schaltwerk stehen die beiden Rollen nicht exakt senkrecht übereinander.

Kleinstes Ritzel seitlich 
 
Kleinstes Ritzel Schaltwerk
 
Großes Ritzel seitlich 
 
Großes Ritzel Schaltwerk 
 
Vorletztes Ritzel schleifen


----------



## kc85 (15. Dezember 2015)

Lies die mal das hier durch und check das alles Punkt für Punkt: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/german/derailer-adjustment.html

Besonders hinsichtlich verbogenem Schaltwerk/krummen Schaltauge. Bzw. schau, ob u.U. der Käfig krumm ist. Die Rollen im Käfig sollten schon exakt übereinander stehen. Da ist irgendwas faul.

Der Rest sollte sich mit etwas Feineinstellung an den Begrenzungsschrauben, der Einstellschraube am Zug und besonders der B-Schraube (komplett rein) in den Griff kriegen lassen. Musst ich am kurzen RD-M760 an unserem Cube auch machen. Dann schleift auch nix mehr am Rettungsring.

Mit etwas Übung eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Wichtig: In kleinen Schritten arbeiten.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (15. Dezember 2015)

Ferndiagnosen sind etwas schwierig, aber es wirkt als ob:

Kettenspannung ist okay.

Schaltauge und/oder Käfig scheint verbogen... ersteres lässt sich mit einem Werkzeug im LBS schnell kontrollieren und neu ausrichten, bei verbogenem Käfig ist das SW leider ein Fall für die Tonne.

Schaltzugeinstellschraube ist ziemlich weit raus gedreht, Zug nachspannen (Da bin ich ein Monk  ).

Die Schraube, die auf das Schaltauge drück gehört deutlich weiter (wahrscheinlich komplett) rein gedreht. Dazu das SW nach hinten/oben klappen, dann geht das mit weniger Kraft. So stellst du das Schleifen am vorletzen Ritzel ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (15. Dezember 2015)

Ok, das wird wohl doch etwas schwieriger.
Zur Not montiere ich das originale Tourney Schaltwerk nochmal, damit ging ja alles. Schaltauge habe ich optisch kontrolliert, sollte passen. Am Käfig des XT Schaltwerks fällt mir auf, dass die Kette schräge durch die Ritzel das läuft, speziell am Unteren. Evtl. kann ich davon nochmal ein besseres Bild machen. Wenn das Schaltwerk am Schaltarm krumm ist, dann wäre der Käfig ja für einen Umbau verwendbar, sonst ist wohl eher alles Schrott.


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Dezember 2015)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass nicht doch der Käfig krumm und verbogen ist?
Sieht mir eher danach aus!


----------



## Roelof (15. Dezember 2015)

x world one schrieb:


> ...Wenn das Schaltwerk am Schaltarm krumm ist, dann wäre der Käfig ja für einen Umbau verwendbar, sonst ist wohl eher alles Schrott.


klingt jetzt vielleicht hart: Für ein XTR-SW oder ein X.0/XX würd ich mir Gedanken zum Umbauen machen. Da ein gebrauchtes XT-SW aber ws. günstiger ist als ein neuer Käfig, lohnt sich das kaum.


----------



## kc85 (15. Dezember 2015)

Den kurzen GS-Käfig, falls nicht krumm, an ein billiges langes 750er zu schrauben, wäre schon sinnvoll. Lange 750er gibts wie Sand am Meer. GS-750er muss man schon etwas länger suchen.

Hab ich beim 760er am Cube auch so gemacht. Ein tiptop SGS-Schaltwerk und ein billig bei Ebay geschossenes völlig verschrappeltes GS ergaben zusammen ein "neues" GS.

Käfigteile sind teils ohnehin nicht beschaffbar bzw. wenn, dann teils sauteuer. Das stimmt.

Allerdings befürchte ich eher, dass hier gerade der Käfig einen weg hat.

kc85


----------



## x world one (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich war nochmal am Bike. Die originale Tourney TX schaltet problemlos alles durch. Lediglich die Geräusche am vorderen Kettenschutz sind auch da, aber ich glaube der ist halt einfach viel zu nah an den Kettenblattzähnen. Die Kette passt auch von der Länge her. Dann habe ich nochmal das XT Schaltwerk angebaut. Das ist auf jedenfall krumm. Ich habe eine Mini-Wasserwaage angehalten, als das Schaltwerk auf dem mittleren Ritzel stand. Da sind ca. 5mm Unterschied zw. Oberen und unteren Ritzel wenn die Wasserwaage senkrecht gehalten wird. Mir scheint aber, dass das Schaltwerk bereits an der Käfigaufnahme krumm ist. Im Gegensatz zum Tourney bewegt sich der Käfig seitlich vom Schaltwerk weg (es fährt quasi seitlich etwas raus), während beim Tourney der Käfig quasi am Schaltwerk kleben bleibt.
Also doch nochmal ein Neues


----------



## x world one (16. Dezember 2015)

Hier nochmal der Vergleich der beiden Schaltwerke. Rot markiert ist der Übergang vom Käfig zum Schaltwerk. Beim XT ist dort Spiel.

   

Damit wirds mit dem Schaltwerkumbau erstmal nix.


----------



## Roelof (16. Dezember 2015)

Falls du den Käfig wechseln magst, das ist möglich, aber etwas fummelig. Das auseinander nehmen ist einfach - die markierte Schraube rausdrehen, Käfig abziehen, nicht schrecken, die Feder gibt ein schnalzendes Geräusch von sich. Der Zusammenbau ist etwas fummeliger: Feder am Käfig und am Schaltwerksarm einhängen, Feder durch Drehbewegung vorspannen und in diesem Zustand Bolzen in Gehäuse schieben. Wieder fixieren, fertig. 
Du kannst auch versuchen die außenliegende Käfigplatte im ausgebauten Zustand wieder auszubiegen, jedoch ist das nix für durch das drohende Weihnachtsfest bereits angespannte Männernerven


----------



## x world one (16. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem Reinfall mit dem gebrauchten Schaltwerk und den Preisen die für die teilweise doch recht alten und mehr oder weniger stark gebrauchten Teile aufgerufen werden, habe ich mich für ein im Vergleich günstiges, unbenutztes 760er entschieden. Mal schauen wie das sich dann einstellen lässt


----------



## trifi70 (16. Dezember 2015)

War das das Schaltwerk hier aus dem Bikemarkt oder von ebay? Ist natürlich immer Mist, wenn sowas passiert, Fehlersuche kostet Nerven und Zeit. Würde dem Verkäufer aber durchaus deutlich zu verstehen geben, dass es so auch nicht geht. Quasi defektes Material verkaufen und den Käufer damit im Regen stehen lassen... Haste den mal angeschrieben? Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass jemand mit einem von mir gebraucht gekauften Rennrad-LRS auf der ersten Tour Defekt hatte. Das war mir selbst ziemlich peinlich und habe ihm direkt ein anderes gebrauchtes Hinterrad als Ersatz geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (17. Dezember 2015)

Da würde ich mich auch beim Verkäufer beschweren.

Die Entscheidung für ein 760er ist nicht die schlechteste, so eins habe ich auch am Würfel verbaut. War es das GS aus dem Bikemarkt? Das hatte ich auch mal im Auge, hab mich dann aber für die aus "2 mach 1"-Methode entschieden. Kam mich günstiger.

kc85


----------



## x world one (19. Dezember 2015)

So, das neue 760er ist montiert, scheint tatsächlich komplett neu zu sein. Schaltet super, lediglich im kleinsten Ritzel gibts Geräusche beim rückwärts treten. Den Revoshifter werde ich noch gegen Sram MRX tauschen. Leider waren die heute gelieferten SKS Schutzbleche unvollständig, deshalb kann ich das Bike noch nicht fertigstellen. 
Ich mach dann Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.


----------



## x world one (19. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar Detailfotos. Offen ist noch:

Montage Batterielampen
Montage Schutzbleche, wenn der nächste Satz hoffentlich komplett ist
Montage SRam MRX


----------



## x world one (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe am Wochenende nochmal die Kettenlinie mit dem Messchieber gemessen um dem Problem der springenden Kette beim rückwärtstreten auf die Spur zu kommen.
Beim ersten Mal habe ich mich wohl komplett vermessen, die Kettenline beträgt vorn jetzt 38mm und hinten 45mm. Ich werde nochmal ein 110er Innenlager einbauen, ich denke dann sollte das Thema erledigt sein.

Auf jeden Fall ist das 760er super einzustellen, Schalten auf die großen Ritzel ist recht einfach. Aber nach unten brauche selbst ich schon recht viel Kraft, speziell auf den ersten beiden großen Ritzeln. Mal schaun ob der SRam MRX Verbesserung bringt, der Griffdurchmesser ist schonmal deutlich gefälliger.


----------



## x world one (21. Dezember 2015)

Aktuelle Gewichtseinsparung 1,112kg. Laut Kofferwaage wiegt das Rad jetzt 9,57kg mit Front- und Rückstrahler, Speichenreflektoren und Ständer.


----------



## x world one (23. Dezember 2015)

Das 110,5er Innenlager von FSA ist verbaut. Etwas schwerer als das Neco, aber die Materialgüte erscheint mir höher. Leider hat sich auch damit das Problem auf dem kleinen Ritzel nicht gegeben. Ich lasse es jetzt so. Kette hatte ich vorsorglich auch getauscht gegen eine KMC X8.93. Der SRam MRX Comp ist auf jeden Fall gefälliger, er ergänzt den normalen Griff richtig schön. Wesentlich leichter schaltet er nicht, lediglich anders. Den größten Kraftaufwand hat man beim Wechsel des größten Ritzels auf zweitgrößte.

Die SKS Schutzbleche sind auf jedenfall alles andere als einfach zu montieren. Keine Schrauben dabei, zum Glück habe ich noch ein paar Uralt M5 rumliegen, nicht schön aber sie tuns. Das Schlimmste ist das Kürzen der Streben, diese sind ja ziemlich dick und ich muss die wohl sägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Dezember 2015)

Kettenschleifen am nächstgrößeren Ritzel könnte an kurzen Kettenstreben liegen. So lassen, ev. kleinstes Ritzel sperren oder insgesamt Ritzelzahl reduzieren (Ritzel die nicht verwendet werden rausnehmen).

Über die Streben kommen doch Plastikkappen drüber, Optik also egal. Bolzenschneider geht am besten. Ansonsten mit Seitenschneider anzwicken, dann mit 1-2 Zangen 2-3x hin- und herbiegen und die sind durch. Habe ich sogar im montierten Zustand gemacht. Hinterher kurz Feile drüber, Kappe drauf und gut. Eisensäge ist sauberer, aber dafür sollten die Streben in den Schraubstock...


----------



## x world one (23. Dezember 2015)

So, fertig. Wiegt so wie es auf den Fotos ist 9,8kg. Trotz Schutzbleche und Reflektoren und Ständer also noch 700g gespart.
Einzig der V Brake Zug schleift beim Bremse ziehen am hinteren Schutzblech. Könnte man beheben, indem ich den Bremszug an dem Aluröhrchen etwas kürze. Dann sollte die Brücke durch das Röhrchen etwas nach oben gezogen werden. Es geht um ca. 2mm. Gibts dadurch Probleme?

Den Schaltzug würde ich vorn auch noch anders verlegen. Nämlich genauso wie den hinteren Bremszug und dann unter dem Oberrohr entlang in die Führung. Dadurch sollte der Radius besser werden.
Über den Preis des Rades darf man jetzt nicht mehr reden, da hätte es auch ein Kania sein können. Für noch mehr Gewichtseinsparung müsste man nochmals mind. gute 200 Euro für Laufradsatz und Gabel rechnen.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich fürchte: du kannst an dem Röhrchen ändern was Du willst, sobald die Bremse gezogen wird, schleifts auf dem Schutzblech. Hatte ähnlichen Fall an einem meiner Räder. Es gibt längere Bremsarme, die würden helfen. Schutzblech tiefer setzen geht vermutlich nicht?


----------



## x world one (25. Dezember 2015)

Dann muss es halt schleifen. Die XT Arme sind gar nicht so kurz. Ich glaube 107mm. Tiefer geht das Schutzblech nicht mehr.
Ich habe mich jetzt doch entschlossen den Vorbau und Lenker zu tauschen. Was sollte der Vorbau für eine Länge und Steigun haben? Ich dachte an einen KCNC Fly Ride in 50mm.
Als Lenker versuche ich gebrauchte zu bekommen. Hier würde ich einen geraden bzw. max 5mm Riser nehmen. Welche Länge sollte der gerade Lenker haben?


----------



## kc85 (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab einen 50mm-Fly Ride und einen auf 54cm gekürzten KCNC Dark Side (Flat, 10° Backsweep) am Kid 200 verbaut.

Beides recht leicht und auch neu bezahlbar.

kc85


----------



## x world one (26. Dezember 2015)

So, das Töchterchen hat sich wahnsinnig gefreut. Die erste Ausfahrt gestern war super. Das Rad kann sie deutlich besser beherrschen als ihr altes 16Zoll Kinderrad mit 10kg. Der erste Sturz blieb nicht aus, damit sehen zumindest die Bremsgriffe nicht mehr neu aus. 
Die Schaltung kann sie auch bedienen, wobei drei Gänge wohl auch gereicht hätten. Sie fährt aktuell fast nur auf dem Kleinsten Ritzel oder auf dem Größten, manchmal irgendwo dazwischen.
Leider ist die Schaltung beim Schalten von groß nach klein doch recht schwergängig. Hat noch jemand Optimierungstipps? Lohnt es ein Jagwire Mountain Pro Kit zu verbauen? Oder den Sram MRX Pro, den ich allerdings nirgends gefunden habe, nichtmal ein Foto. Den Lenker will die Kleine noch nicht getauscht haben, ich bestelle mal einen weissen FSA Lenker, evtl. hat sie dann Lust. Der wiegt 220g bei 620mm Länge. Sollte also auf jeden Fall nicht schwerer werden als der Originale.


----------



## trolliver (27. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es ihn noch gäbe, dann den MRX Pro. Der Unterschied zum MRX war enorm, aber erst im eingebauten Zustand (unter Spannung) zu spüren. Philipp konnte ihn sofort und im Gegensatz zum MRX bedienen. Irgendwann hat irgendjemand auch eine Alternative dazu gepostet, habe sie mir leider nicht gemerkt.

Schalten bei Kindern scheint eine Sache für sich zu sein. Es gibt hier so'ne Phasen und so'ne. Aktuell schaltet Monsieur eher wieder nicht bzw. nur auf Zuruf, fährt immer im schwersten Gang. "Geht leichter" heißt es dann lapidar. Meine Belehrungen nehmen stetig ab, soll heißen: ich gebe es auf. Vielleicht sollte ich ihm das Rad fest auf den 5. von 8 Gängen einstellen... Allerdings häufen sich andererseits gerade erfreuliche Fahrten, während derer er ziemlich zügig (16-20 km/h) neben mir herfährt, während wir uns unterhalten.

Ich glaube, der beste Ratgeber heißt wie so oft: kein Druck! Zumindest bei unsererm Sproß ist das so. Der macht so sehr sein eigenes Ding, daß er jeden Eingriff vermutlich als versuchten Übergriff empfindet. Läßt man ihn hingegen weitgehend, zahlt er es mit Vertrauen, Offenheit und auch Leistung (zügiges Fahren) zurück.

EDIT: ach so, Lenkerlänge: Bei den Kleinen mit ihren schmalen Schultern immer so kurz wie möglich. Meine Meinung. Hängt natürlich stark von den Armaturen ab. Bremsgriffe, Schaltgriffe, Griffe sowie Klingel, Lampe, Talismann, Körbchen und Tacho fordern halt ihren Platz. Philipps ist jetzt 52cm breit, was ich schon für zu breit halte. Ihm ist es vermutlich schnuppe.


----------



## trifi70 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hier dito. Anfangs wurde fleißig in und her geschaltet, egal ob sinnig oder nicht. Beim schwersten Gang hieß es zumeist "geht leichter". Inzwischen wird gar nicht mehr geschaltet. Außer von mir. In einem unbeobachteten Moment. Wenn ich der Meinung bin, sie ist einfach zu schnell  So langsam entwickelt sie richtig Spaß am Radfahn, kommt uns ja nicht ungelegen. Jesper Juul nennt übrigens diese Kinder, die sich nix sagen lassen, "autonome Kinder" und gibt auch Empfehlungen, wie man mit ihnen reden soll. Interessanterweise heißt das Beispiel-Kind in seinem aktuellen Buch Ella und das ließt sich somit für uns sehr flüssig.


----------



## kc85 (28. Dezember 2015)

So richtiges Schaltverständnis entwickelt sich, zumindest nach meinen Beobachtungen, eh frühestens ab 6 Jahren. Manche Kids rühren noch mit 8 eher nach dem Zufallsprinzip im Getriebe.

Schaltungsvarianten a la 3x6/7/8 tragen da auch nicht gerade zum besseren Verständnis bei und auch die an Kinderrädern gerne mal verbauten Megarange-Schraubkränze sind eher weniger hilfreich.

Meine Große ist jetzt 8 und erst seit einem Jahr muss ich bei ihr nicht mehr drauf achten, was sie am Schaltebel so treibt. Bei der 5-jährigen muss man halt noch ab und zu mal eine Ansage machen (die bei uns zum Glück i.d.R. ohne Murren umgesetzt wird). Aber auch da klappt das nun schon erstaunlich gut.

Schwierig wird es nur dann, wenn Papa bei seinen Ratschlägen mal wieder vergisst, dass die Kleine ein inverses Schaltwerk fährt - dann gibts schon mal Mecker vom Kind, wenn es übersetzungstechnisch plötzlich in die falsche Richtung geht. 

Was m.M.n. immer hilft: Gänge mit klaren aber relativ gleichmäßigen Übersetzungssprügen. Deswegen entsorge ich gerade auch am zweiten Rad den ollen Megarange-Schraubkranz. Der ist in den oberen 6 Gängen klar zu eng gestuft (weswegen die dann auch gerne relativ wahllos benutzt werden) und der Übersetzungsprung vom 2. Gang zum Rettungsring ist dann wieder abartig groß. Stattdessen gibts eine 8-fach Kassette mit deutlich größerer Spreizung und trotzdem untenrum 2 zusätzlichen Übersetzungen in der "Übersetzungslücke" des Schraubkranzes.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (28. Dezember 2015)

Zustimmung. Eng gestufte Gänge benötigen die Kinder nicht. Eine klare Rückmeldung, was bei welcher Drehrichtung passiert bzw. zu erwarten ist, erleichtert das Lernen ungemein... Ich hab ein inverses XTR mit einem inversen Drehgriff (gibs von Dahon) kombiniert. Das schaltet wirklich sehr leichtgängig und die Drehrichtung stimmt wieder mit Papas Rad überein (Alfine Nabe 8x): auf "Zug" wirds dicker/schwerer. Vorher mit dem SRAM Drehgriff wurde weniger die Drehrichtung als vielmehr die falsche Gangbeschriftung (1 = schwer) moniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (28. Dezember 2015)

Leider ist so ein ein inverser Drehschalter von Dahon nicht oder nur schwer auftreibbar. Hab das schon vor längerer Zeit mal probiert und bin gescheitert.

Ich werde demnächst wohl mal den Revoshifter zerlegen und schauen, ob ich da nicht per Aufkleber das "passende" Schaltschema anbringen kann.

Wobei das mehr für mich ist als für die Kleine, die kommt eigentlich ganz gut klar. Nur meine "Tipps" sorgen immer mal für Chaos.

kc85


----------



## x world one (31. Dezember 2015)

Ja meine Große fährt auch fast nur auf dem kleinen Ritzel. Außer bergauf, da kann ich sie dann mal animieren runter zu schalten. Aber sie schaltet dann fast immer auf das große Ritzel, die Abstufungen sind wahrscheinlich wirklich kaum spürbar.
Den Vorbau habe ich heute getauscht, ihr gleich noch weiße Spacer montiert und eine lila Aheadkappe. Die gefiel ihr natürlich am Besten.


----------



## x world one (1. Januar 2016)

Hier nochmal eine Gesamtaufstellung aller getauschten Teile inkl. Gewichte, sofern vorhanden:

Reifen Original 590g/Stück - Schwalbe Black Jack 473g/Stück
Schlauch Original 125g/Stück - Schwalbe 7C 102g/Stück
Pedal Original 149g/Stück - Pedal DH Sports 110g/Stück
Innenlager Original inkl. Konterring 341g - FSA 110,5mm 292g jeweils mit Kurbelschrauben
Kurbel mit Kettenschutz Original 932g - Kurbel Frog mit Kettenschutz 365g
Schaltwerk Tourney TX Original 312g - Schaltwerk RD-M760 GS 230g
Bremsgriff Original 100g/Stück - Bremsgriff Avid FR5 schwarz 76g/Stück
Bremshebel Original 115g/Paar - Bremshebel XT M770 115g/Paar jeweils ohne Führungsrohr, Sockelschrauben, Bremsschuhe
Vorbau Original 196g - Vorbau KCNC 89g
Speichenreflektoren getauscht gegen Reflektorröhrchen
Klingel ausgetauscht
zusätzlich verbaut:
sind Schutzbleche SKS Bluemels 20Zoll
Front- und Rückstrahler
Steckbeleuchtung
Ständer

Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber Original: 1,211kg
Gewicht ohne die Steckbeleuchtung aktuell: 9,56kg


----------



## kc85 (1. Januar 2016)

Demnach sind die etwas jüngeren Cubes wohl etwas leichter ab Werk. Welches Baujahr hat denn euer Würfel?

Wenn ich das mal vergleiche, was ich alles gemacht habe: Ich komme bei über 1,7kg Gewichtsersparnis und ohne Schutzbleche und Reflektoren nur auf ein paar Gramm weniger. Angefangen habe ich bei 11,2kg inkl. Ständer. Unser Würfel stammt aber noch aus 2007/08.

Interessant. Irgendwo sind an den jüngeren 200ern ein paar hundert Gramm eingespart worden. Wenn ich das im Detail mit meinen Gewichten vergleiche, gibt es bei fast allen Original-Teilen zum Teil deutliche deutliche Schwankungen zu meinen ermittelten Werten - meist zu meinen Ungunsten.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (1. Januar 2016)

Wenn man sich anschaut, auf welche Art und Weise gerade sehr preisgünstige Räder zusammenge"würfelt" werden... ist das eigentlich nicht sonderlich verwunderlich. Konstanz ist da eher ein Fremdwort. Stattdessen wird mal bei diesem mal bei jenem Hersteller ins Regal gegriffen und das auch mal weiter oben mal weiter unten. Je nach Verfügbarkeit, Kostenrahmen oder auch sonstigen Vorlieben. Hier liegt doch irgendwie auch der Reiz des Tunens: die Kröten identifizieren und möglichst günstig tauschen.


----------



## x world one (1. Januar 2016)

Hm, dann könnte auch eine Waage evtl. nicht ganz so korrekt gehen. Das Gesamtgewicht habe ich mit einer Kofferwaage ermittelt, nicht errechnet. Ich habe kein selbst ermitteltes Ausgangsgewicht, Cube gibt 10,2kg an. Wenn ich das rückrechne, würde das bedeuten, dass der zusätzlich verbaute Ständer, die Schutzbleche sowie der Front- und Rückstrahler ca. 500g wiegen. Das haut aber nicht ganz hin. Allein Ständer und Schutzbleche liegen zusammen bei ca. 600g. Ich habe die Vermutung, dass die 10,2kg eher ohne Pedale sind, dann kommts ungefährt hin.

Den Ständer habe ich oben in der Auflistung ergänzt. Zu beachten ist, dass ich das Tretlager mit allem Zubehör gewogen habe, also so wie auch die neuen z.B. von Neco geliefert werden. Also inkl. Kurbelschrauben und Abdeckkappen sowie beim Originallager der Konterring.

Das Cube ist recht neu, Modell 2014.


----------



## kc85 (1. Januar 2016)

Man kann das ja mal etwas aufdröseln und gegenüberstellen:

*Reifen Original* (jeweils x world one/kc85) 590g/640g je Stück (+100g)

*Schlauch Original* 125g/134g je Stück (+18g)

*Pedal Original* 149g/158g je Stück (+18g)

*Innenlager Original inkl. Konterring* 341g/344g (+3g)

*Kurbel mit Kettenschutz* *Original* 932g/979g (+47g)

*Schaltwerk Tourney TX Original* 312g/366g (+54g)

*Vorbau Original* 196g/199g (+3g)
Macht alleine bei den paar Teilen 243g zu meinen Ungunsten.

kc85


----------



## x world one (2. Januar 2016)

Hauptunterschied sind ja Reifen, Kurbel und Schaltwerk. Gerade die Reifen können ja schon in den letzten 6Jahren verändert wurden sein, ebenso das Schaltwerk. Da wirst du wohl eh ein anderes original verbaut haben oder?

Aber mal ne andere Frage. Wie lang sollte eine Sattelstütze sein? Reichen 20cm, wie weit muss die im Rahmen verbleiben? Die Länge wird gemessen vom Ende bis zur Sattelbefestigung? Beim Cube 200 ist das Maß 27,2mm? Lässt sich blöd messen.


----------



## trifi70 (2. Januar 2016)

Generell: fast jede Stütze hat eine Markierung "Min" oder "Max" oder so. Man sollte sich auch am Rahmen orientieren: wenn die Stütze lang genug ist, dass sie den Ansatzpunkt vom Oberrohr am Sitzrohr überdeckt, ist das von der Belastung her ideal. Normalerweise sind die Rahmenrohre konifiziert. Die Stütze hat ab Beginn der Konifizierung keinen Kontakt mehr zum Sitzrohr, muss also nicht länger sein als bis zu diesem Bereich. Man spürt das mit dem Finger oder sieht es auch beim Reinleuchten mit der Taschenlampe.

Am Kinderrad ist natürlich alles irgendwie anders. Konifiziert ist da selten was, die Stütze wird öfter mal wieder weiter rausgezogen, weil die Kleinen schnell wachsen und die Belastung ist natürlich weitaus geringer. Habe Stützen unterschiedlicher Länge in 27,2mm da und tausche dann auch mal gegen die nächstlängere, wenn die leichte kurze zu kurz wird...

Zum Messen miss besser den Außendurchmesser der alten Stütze als den Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs. Letzteres misst sich ohne passendes Werkzeug blöd und ist ohne Klemmung ev. sogar leicht oval...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (2. Januar 2016)

Maß ist beim Cube 27,2.

Ich habe z.B. eine 25cm lange Ritchey verbaut. Die hat noch genug Luft zum rausziehen bei erträglichem Gewicht.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (2. Januar 2016)

Was die Schaltwerke angeht:

Hier mal das Tourney von unserem "alten" Cube Kid und im Vergleich ein Tourney TX von unserem 2013er Haibike der anderen Tochter, das in etwa auch so an einem aktuelleren Cube Kid zu finden sein sollte.












Wieviel massiver das ältere Tourney ausfällt, sieht man schön wenn man die Teile mal nebeneinander legt.






Und so läppert es sich Gramm für Gramm zusammen.

kc85


----------



## dirk75 (2. Januar 2016)

Möchte meiner Kleinen für den Sommer das 200'er Cube etwas optimieren und auf 8-fach umrüsten und bevor ich was falsches bestelle mal in die Runde fragen ob der Schalthebel passt.
http://www.hibike.de/sram-mrx-comp-...bel-schwarz-pb693d4f8041978e1a471a5818c864bf1
Sollte mit originalem Schaltwerk oder XT 9-fach auf neuer Nabe funktionieren ?

Danke und Grüße 
Dirk


----------



## kc85 (2. Januar 2016)

Passt.

kc85


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

Hab für Weihnachten ebenfalls ein Cube Kid 200 optimiert. Im Endeffekt musste dann doch jedes Teil (außer Rahmen, Felgen und Steuersatz) optimiert werden....

Aber es hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr leckeres Teilchen, stimmig und schön aufgebaut.
Gibt es eine Aufstellung welche Sachen du verbaut hast.
Ah! hab gerade die Bilder gecheckt. Ist der Rahmen gepulvert?
Gewicht ist auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (12. Januar 2016)

@gutschik: Wo hast Du denn die Redline Kurbel noch aufgetrieben?


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Sehr leckeres Teilchen, stimmig und schön aufgebaut.
> Gibt es eine Aufstellung welche Sachen du verbaut hast.
> Ah! hab gerade die Bilder gecheckt. Ist der Rahmen gepulvert?
> Gewicht ist auch super.


Der Rahmen wurde bei MAXX gepulvert. Das hat genauso viel gekostet wie das Original Bike - aber es musste ja schließlich rot werden ...


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> @gutschik: Wo hast Du denn die Redline Kurbel noch aufgetrieben?


ebay.com - schweineteuer! die richtige Kurbel war wirklich eine Herausforderung. Über vpace.de soll es bald eine bezahlbare hollowtech geben


----------



## x world one (12. Januar 2016)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich bin nur froh, dass ich den Black Jack genommen habe. Wenn die Kleine so weiter macht, ist der bald runter gebremst.
Für den Felgensatz beneide ich dich. Das wäre auch für mich nochmal ein Grund etwas Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

@x world one ja, das runterbremsen ist ja auch das geilste!
Der Laufradsatz war gar nicht soo teuer, die novatec Naben erfüllen ihren Zweck super und mehr als 16 Speichen braucht der Kleine mit seinen 18 Kilo sicher nicht.


----------



## trolliver (12. Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir auch wirklich gut! Was kein Wunder ist: dadurch, daß man nicht sieht, daß es ein Cube war, sieht es Philipps Rad ziemlich ähnlich (wenn es als reines MTB daher kommt; ist ja sonst ein Stadtrad). Das Pulvern bei Poison war seinerzeit nicht soo teuer, um die 50 Euro für zwei Schichten. Den Sattel bekommt Philipp für sein nächstes Rad... ;-))

Bei der guten Ausstattung hätte ich mit weniger Gewicht gerechnet. Etwas richtig Schweres kann ich nicht entdecken.


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

@trolliver ja schon krass.. mit ein paar Carbon-Parts (Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker) hätte ich vielleicht noch 300g sparen können, eine kleine Kassette noch 100g aber sonst... die KCNC Bremse wäre 60g leichter und dafür 300x teurer als die Avid Combo gewesen -
 irgendwann muss ja auch mal Schluß sein.


----------



## trolliver (12. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube auch nicht mehr, daß ein Kg mehr oder weniger den Kohl fett macht. Da spielt viel zusammen, nicht zuletzt auch die Konstitution des Fahrers. Unsere Lisa schafft es immer noch nicht, das Minilaufrad kippelfrei zu halten. Mit über 2 3/4 fehlt ihr einfach die Kraft für den Anfang. Da konnte der Große schon Rad fahren, der kam mit 1 3/4 auf dem größeren Laufrad klar.

Bei uns weiß auch nur ich, wie viel das Teil verschluckt hat, sonst hätte ich um Leib und Seele fürchten müssen. War aber noch dreistellig...  Und Gewicht unter 7kg, aber auch lange Ebay-Suche. Straßenverkehrstauglich sind's etwas über 8kg. Und das Wichtigste ist ohnehin, daß er nach wie vor sehr gern damit fährt. Kumpels auch. ;-))


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen! Die Suche nach den passenden Parts für die Kinderbikes nimmt sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch, was das kosten würde! Und dann auch noch bei ebay und co. suchen, da bist doch locker ein halbes Jahr beschäftigt, oder? 
Ha sich aber gelohnt, und Emil findet's total cool! Dachte nicht dass der Wechsel vom 16" supurb auf das 20" so easy geht. 

Ganz anders übrigens auch bei meiner Tochter Hanna. Sie ist jetzt bald 3, hat leider überhaupt keinen Drive, das Laufradfahren zu üben. Sie checkt noch nicht mal Kettcar fahren  Total süß. Und Emil konnte gefühlt zeitgleich mit dem Laufen auch Laufrad-fahren


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube ich hab für unser 20er fast ein Jahr gebaut und gesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. Januar 2016)

Bei mir war es etwa ein viertel Jahr. Dadurch, daß Isla unerwartet nicht mehr lieferte, mußte ich bis zum 5. Geburtstag recht schnell etwas auf die Beine stellen. Anfangs dachte ich noch, ich hätte ewig Zeit, doch die verging wie im Flug. Das Geld verflog auch ... War bei Philipp genau so: laufen und sofort Laufrad, dann 12" und nie ein Problem mit der Umstellung auf ein anderes Rad. Dem liegt das einfach. Lisa bislang nicht... aber die redet gern von ihrem ersten Rad. Immerhin! ;-))


----------



## trifi70 (12. Januar 2016)

Willst Du sie auf 12, 14 oder 16" dann setzen? Noch ein halbes Jahr, schätze ich, dann ist das CNOC 16 orange hier über. 6 kg.  Das 12" Merida hängt momentan als Erinnerungsstück über der Kellertreppe und eigentlich jeder Besucher fragt danach...


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2016)

Sie ist klein! Wird nix mit gleich auf 16" - leider, denn das CNOC 16 in rot findet sie toll. Sie muß allerdings erstmal mit dem LRM (das ist in 10"...) klar kommen.

Daß das Merida nurmehr als Deko dient, habe ich ja schon vorher vernommen. :-(


----------



## trifi70 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich könnte versuchen, einen zeitlich befristeten Verleih rauszuhandeln.   Die Kinder selbst vermissen manchmal ihren Wutsch und auch den Singletrailer.


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2016)

Völlig OT : Nee nee, bloß keinen schiefen Haussegen riskieren. ;-))


----------



## x world one (31. Januar 2016)

So, ich konnte nicht anders und musste doch noch Sattelstütze, Lenker und div. Schrauben tauschen.
Meine Teileliste somit nochmal aktualisiert:

Reifen Original 590g/Stück - Schwalbe Black Jack 473g/Stück
Schlauch Original 125g/Stück - Schwalbe 7C 102g/Stück
Pedal Original 149g/Stück - Pedal DH Sports 110g/Stück
Innenlager Original inkl. Konterring 341g - FSA 110,5mm 292g jeweils mit Kurbelschrauben
Kurbel mit Kettenschutz Original 932g - Kurbel Frog mit Kettenschutz 365g
Schaltwerk Tourney TX Original 312g - Schaltwerk RD-M760 GS 230g
Bremsgriff Original 100g/Stück - Bremsgriff Avid FR5 schwarz 76g/Stück
Bremshebel Original 115g/Paar - Bremshebel XT M770 115g/Paar jeweils ohne Führungsrohr, Sockelschrauben, Bremsschuhe
Vorbau Original 196g - Vorbau KCNC 89g
Lenker Original 520mm 224g - Lenker Shogun Dynax Pro purple 157g in Originallänge 560mm
Sattelstütze Original 315g, Länge geschätzt ca. 300mm - Sattelstütze NC17 purple 400mm 243g
Schrauben V-Brake und Schutzblech gegen Alu purple
Speichenreflektoren getauscht gegen Reflektorröhrchen
Klingel ausgetauscht
zusätzlich verbaut:
sind Schutzbleche SKS Bluemels 20Zoll
Front- und Rückstrahler
Steckbeleuchtung
Ständer

Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber Original: 1,350kg

Den Lenker muss ich sicher noch einkürzen auf Originalmaß, oder wie lang habt ihr die Lenker bei den 20Zoll Bikes gelassen?

Ich habe aber noch ein anderes Problem. Nach dem Lenkerumbau und trotz leichtem Einkürzen der Bremszüge, zieht sich die Hinterradbremse zusammen wenn ich ca. 40Grad Lenkeinschlag mache. Aber nur in die Richtung, in die der Bogen des Zuges geht. In die andere Richtung, wo der Bogen des Zuges ums Steuerrohr gedreht wird, geht alles.
Den Zug noch weiter kürzen? Oder ist er ggf. hinten an der Bremse zu kurz?


----------



## x world one (31. Januar 2016)

Noch ein Foto vom Lenker mit den Zügen und der schicken NC17 Sattelstütze.


----------



## x world one (1. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee wegen der Hinterradbremse? Möchte ungern nochmal neue Züge kaufen.


----------



## kc85 (3. Februar 2016)

Erkläre das bitte nochmal nachvollziehbar: Was passiert (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) beim nach links und nach rechts lenken mit der Bremse. Ich hab es schlicht nicht kapiert.

Den Lenker am Würfel der kurzen habe ich auf 50cm gekürzt.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x world one (3. Februar 2016)

Also beim Lenken nach rechts passiert gar nix, alles ok. Beim Lenken nach links zieht irgendwann die Hinterradbremse zu, ich würde sagen so ab ca. 40° Lenkeinschlag nach links. Man kann zuschauen wie der Bowdenzug die Bremsarme zusammenzieht, bei 90° Lenkeinschlag blockiert dann die Bremse fast. Der Bremszug steht auch beim Lenken nach links irgendwann unter massiver Spannung.


----------



## Roelof (3. Februar 2016)

Kann es sein, dass die Abschlusskappe am Zug vorne zu groß ist und/oder nicht richtig in der Führung sitzt?


----------



## x world one (4. Februar 2016)

Die Abschlusskappen sind noch die, die Original am Zug montiert waren. Geändert habe ich den Lenker von dem originalen Riser auf einen Flat und ich habe den Zug etwas gekürzt, da dieser sonst massiv zu lang gewesen wäre. Prüfen könnte ich nochmal ob die Abschlußkappe an der Aufnahme am Rahmen korrekt auf der Hülle sitzt, die Kunststoffkappen sind nämlich extrem lang und man sieht schlecht wenn  man diese bis zum Anschlag aufgesteckt hat.
Evtl. ist auch der Lenker ungekürzt mit 560mm aktuell einfach zu lang für den Rahmen, ich kürze den mal auf das Maß des originalen Lenkers mit 520mm.


----------



## Roelof (4. Februar 2016)

Warte noch mit dem kürzen


----------



## x world one (7. Februar 2016)

So, der neue Lenker ist gekürzt auf ca. 520mm, wie original.
Danke an @Roelof für die Unterstützung beim Bremsproblem. Dank kürzerem Zug vorn ist es fast weg. 

Das Bike bleibt nun so. Hier die aktuellen Bilder vom Endzustand.


----------



## Roelof (7. Februar 2016)

Bitte gern, aber viel hab ich nicht helfen können... Schaut vernünftig aus, viel Spaß beim fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (16. April 2016)

Kurze Frage zum Cube 200. Ich dächte ich habe mal eins im Forum gesehen, wo am Original LRS nur die Hälfte der Speichen verbaut war. Was bringt das in etwa an Gewicht pro Laufrad? 
Bei so einen massiven LRS habe ich eigentlich keine Angst vor Steifigkeitsverlusten.


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2016)

Ca. 150 gr. je nach Ausführung


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2016)

@matsch Nur jede zweite Speiche zu knipsen ist kontraproduktiv. Der Satz sollte für so einen Umbau ausgespeicht und neu aufgebaut werden. 150g (Satz, nicht LR) halte ich für optimistisch. Um bei Speichen wirklich Gewicht sparen zu können sind wohl auch neue Speichen fällig, die dünnen konifizierten Dinger sind leichter, dabei kann auch gleich auf bunte Alu-Nippel in Wunschfarbe gewechselt werden. Im Idealfall wird dann gleich die Felge auch noch entgratet. 

Die Steifigkeit eines solchen Laufrades hängt hauptsächlich vom Erbauer ab. So ein LRS ist halt zum fahren da, nicht zum herum springen auf der BMX-Bahn über den großen Table (vgl. XC vs. DH).


----------



## Fisch123 (18. April 2016)

@Roelof  so hatte ich das auch gemeint.
Das macht m.M.n. wie oben schon gesagt, kein Sinn.
Lieber Felgen, Naben und Speichen kaufen und selber machen.
@matsch was suchst du genau?

Evtl. so was? hab ich mal vor geraumer Zeit für eine Freundin erstellt.
Die Räder waren auch steif, schön anzusehen und günstig (so um 100€)


----------



## matsch (18. April 2016)

Danke euch beiden für die Info. Einfach rausgeknipst hätte ich die Speichen eh nicht ;-)
Habt schon recht, dass es nicht die Welt kostet. Jedoch die Summe der kleinen Beträge wird auch immer größer.


----------



## kc85 (18. April 2016)

Die selbst gebauten Räder an unserem Kid 200 haben (komplett aus Neuteilen aufgebaut) auch keinen 100er gekostet und bewähren sich bisher bestens, bei halber Speichenzahl. Die Original-Cube Räder habe ich zum Rückrüsten eingelagert.






Der Aufbau der Räder war erstaunlich einfach.

kc85


----------



## matsch (18. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine leichte Alternative fuer die schwere Schraubkassette, wenn man nicht den Lrs tauschen will? 


Und welche Lenkerbreite macht beim 20Zoll Sinn?

Danke euch


----------



## kc85 (18. April 2016)

Einfach nur die hintere Nabe tauschen. Kriegt man ggf. unter 40,- EUR hin bei eher moderater Ersparnis beim Gewicht. Mehr Ersparnis erfordert entsprechend mehr finanziellen Aufwand bei Nabe und/oder Kassette.

In umserem Fall spart eine günstige Novatec-Universalnabe plus 8-fach HG51-Kassette 80g zur Originalnabe mit MF-TZ31-Schraubkranz. Der eigentliche Vorteil liegt in der deutlich besseren Stufung der Übersetzungen.

Insgesamt hat der günstige Radsatz (inkl. Spannern, Reifen, Schläuche, ...) 400g zur Originalaustattung eingespart.


Beim Lenker kommt's aufs Kind an. Wir fahren 50cm, gegriffen wird aber deutlich schmaler.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (18. April 2016)

matsch schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine leichte Alternative fuer die schwere Schraubkassette, wenn man nicht den Lrs tauschen will?
> Und welche Lenkerbreite macht beim 20Zoll Sinn?
> 
> Danke euch


Es gibt auch leichtere Schraubkassetten, sind aber kaum zu bekommen oder sau teuer. Macht auch wegen der Abstufung nicht immer Sinn.
Besser günstige Naben suchen, ebenso Felgen (was nicht einfach ist) Speichen berechnen, bestellen und einspeichen.
Gruss


----------



## daskandalboy (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo, weiß jemand, welche Größe die kleinen Schrauben zur Einstellung der Griffweite bei einem Cube Kid 200 aus 2015 haben? Fehlen beim Rad meiner Tochter leider beide und die Hände sind noch ein bisschen klein...

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. November 2017)

Aloha, schon ein halbes Jahr "alt", aber nach dem klasse Bike der Woche hab ich mich an das 20er erinnert 

Gewicht wie es jetzt da steht 8,25kg, ursprünglich waren das 10,95kg. Der Sattel kommt noch anders. Der LRS vom @schnellerpfeil ist zwar dekadent, aber leider geil!


----------



## nico_c (7. Dezember 2017)

Hat hier evtl. jemand einen Tipp für eine Gabel für ein Cube 200?
Ich hatte die von Kubikes ins Auge gefasst, die hat aber eine höhere Einbauhöhe als die Originalgabel und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das die Geometrie des Rades zu sehr beeinflusst.


----------



## Linipupini (7. Dezember 2017)

Wie schon 1000mal gepostet!
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/gabeln-frog-16-26-zoll/44?c=43

Ihr müsst auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen


----------



## cbert80 (7. Dezember 2017)

Die Frog Gabel ist etwas höher als die von Cube. Ich hab die Maße leider gerade nicht zur Hand.


----------



## nico_c (7. Dezember 2017)

nach meinen messungen müsste die exakt die gleiche einbauhöhe haben. danke für den tipp.
ich finde dann mal raus welche schaftlänge ich brauche und wie ich da bei der bestellung die beiden gabeln für 20 zoll unterscheiden kann


----------



## nik (9. Dezember 2017)

Die Federleicht sollte passen.


----------



## x world one (29. Juli 2018)

So, das Rad wandert nun weiter an meine Kleine. Da ich es ihr nicht nur weitergeben wollte, habe ich noch leicht etwas verändert.

Der Laufradsatz wurde gegen einen von Hot Pepper getauscht. Gewichtseinsparung minimal, aber endlich weniger Speichern und kein Schraubkranz mehr! Somit wurde der MRX Comp 7fach gegen 8fach getauscht und eine HG50 Kassette wurde verbaut. Der Stände musste ebenfalls weichen. Der Black Jack am Hinterrad ist auch neu, der Alte war fertig. Alles nochmal gereinigt und Bremsen neu justiert, jetzt kann es abgegeben werden an die Kleine.

Meine Teileliste somit nochmal aktualisiert:

Reifen Original 590g/Stück - Schwalbe Black Jack 473g/Stück
Schlauch Original 125g/Stück - Schwalbe 7C 102g/Stück
Pedal Original 149g/Stück - Pedal DH Sports 110g/Stück
Innenlager Original inkl. Konterring 341g - FSA 110,5mm 292g jeweils mit Kurbelschrauben
Kurbel mit Kettenschutz Original 932g - Kurbel Frog mit Kettenschutz 365g
Schaltwerk Tourney TX Original 312g - Schaltwerk RD-M760 GS 230g
Bremsgriff Original 100g/Stück - Bremsgriff Avid FR5 schwarz 76g/Stück
Bremshebel Original 115g/Paar - Bremshebel XT M770 115g/Paar jeweils ohne Führungsrohr, Sockelschrauben, Bremsschuhe
Vorbau Original 196g - Vorbau KCNC 89g
Lenker Original 520mm 224g - Lenker Shogun Dynax Pro purple 157g in Originallänge 560mm
Sattelstütze Original 315g, Länge geschätzt ca. 300mm - Sattelstütze NC17 purple 400mm 243g
Laufrad Vorn Original mit Radmuttern 787g - Hot Pepper mit Schnellspanner 686g  
Laufrad Hinten Original mit Radmuttern und Schraubkassette 7fach 1400g - Hot Pepper mit Schnellspanner und HG50 8fach 1222g
Sattel Original 296g - Spider ungekürzt 173g
Schrauben V-Brake und Schutzblech gegen Alu purple
zusätzlich verbaut:
sind Schutzbleche SKS Bluemels 20Zoll
Front- und Rückstrahler
Speichenreflektoren getauscht gegen Reflektorröhrchen

Steckbeleuchtung
Klingel ausgetauscht

Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber Original: 1,752kg (ohne Stecklampen, nur mit deren Halter)

Gewicht gewogen 8,9kg wie auf den Fotos.


----------



## Daniel_Ho (23. August 2018)

Servus Zusammen,
ich suche Ersatzgriffe für das Cube 200 von meinem Sohnemann, es ist einmal zu oft umgefallen und den Anstossschutz ist durch, sieht natürlich nicht schön aus. Jemand nen Tipp, wo ich passende bekommen kann?
Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Linipupini (23. August 2018)

Daniel_Ho schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> ich suche Ersatzgriffe für das Cube 200 von meinem Sohnemann, es ist einmal zu oft umgefallen und den Anstossschutz ist durch, sieht natürlich nicht schön aus. Jemand nen Tipp, wo ich passende bekommen kann?
> Grüße
> Daniel


Kannst jeden Griff nehmen, gibt's in einschlägigen Geschäften oder im ebay !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_Ho (23. August 2018)

Ich finde irgendwie keine Kindergriffe, wo ein griff lang und einer kurz (wegen Schaltung). Bin noch nicht mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen unterwegs.


----------



## Linipupini (23. August 2018)

Daniel_Ho schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie keine Kindergriffe, wo ein griff lang und einer kurz (wegen Schaltung). Bin noch nicht mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen unterwegs.


Google mal: grip shift gummi


----------



## giant_r (23. August 2018)

Daniel_Ho schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwie keine Kindergriffe, wo ein griff lang und einer kurz (wegen Schaltung). Bin noch nicht mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen unterwegs.


zb esigrips, silicon griffe, die kannst du selber auf die gewünschte laenge schneiden und gibt es in vielen farben.
wenn zu teuer einfach nach silicon Griffen googlen, gibt es auch günstiger.


----------



## Daniel_Ho (23. August 2018)

Danke für die Hinweise, damit sollte ich klar kommen.


----------



## NoxFranky (31. Oktober 2018)

Hat vielleicht einer von euch die Felgen einzeln gewogen? Bin gerade am Überlegen ob ich die alten Felgen weiter nutze oder neue hole aber die Auswahl ist nicht gerade riesig.


----------



## Linipupini (31. Oktober 2018)

NoxFranky schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer von euch die Felgen einzeln gewogen? Bin gerade am Überlegen ob ich die alten Felgen weiter nutze oder neue hole aber die Auswahl ist nicht gerade riesig.


Wozu? Die es gibt, in leicht, die sind sauteuer, die einfachen und in günstig haben 36 Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxFranky (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab ein paar Alexrims DA22 (angeblich 235g) mit 32 Loch für bezahlbares Geld gefunden. Ist jetzt nur die Frage ist das leichter als Original oder schwerer?!?


----------



## Roelof (31. Oktober 2018)

Die da22 wiegt etwas mehr als 235g. Rechne eher mit 370 bis 380g, Ausreißer nach oben hab ich auch schon mit +400g gewogen...


----------



## paulp13 (12. April 2020)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Das Innenlager vom Cube 200 meines Sohnes ist hinüber. Vorne 1-fach, hinten 7-fach.
Kann mir einer von euch sagen, welches ich benötige? Evtl. mit einem Link dazu.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## Flori_101 (7. Juni 2020)

Doppelt


----------

